# Abdominal and pelvic Echography (:-O)



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Abdominal and pelvic Echography tommorrow morning.







No i'm not pregnant







The weird thing is that i have to hold my urin and have my bladder full till the test.I wonder if they are gonna see my bladder well.







BTW,i start a liquid diet at midnigth and the whole day tommorow to get a barium enema after tommorrow.This is gonna be a real pain in the ***!!!


----------



## leoandoreosmom (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Spas,How did you end up having two things like this on the same day? On the Sonagram (Echography): Having your bladder full allows the technician get a better view of the area. They will take a series of readings and then let you go and pee. Then they will take some more readings. Not very exciting, you just lie there. Wear something that is comfortable and easy to get out of - like sweat pants - when they let you pee - you have to be able to move pretty fast. Come to think of it - you will have to be able to move pretty fast when you have your BE. I hope everthing turns out OK for you. Let us know how it went.Don't forget to smile for the pictures!














Take care,Karen


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Thanks Leo  Yes,i will buy sweat pants to move very fast.







That's a good idea.Otherwise,i will pee on them!







In fact,they do both echo's tomorrow and BE after tommorow.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

These guys SUCKS!There is no way i will have a full bladder in half an hour,i just pee when i woke up.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Done.It was so easy.







I would like to have echography for all my test.The radiologist only have found one polyp on my gallbladder.Inofensive.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Glad it worked out well for you Spasman


----------



## leoandoreosmom (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Spas,I am trying to type this one handed because Oreo is in my lap and he keeps wanting me to pet him. If I stop, he will lay on my keyboard! OK, he just jumped down...he is as bad as a kid! Do you have any pets? I am glad that the echogram was so easy for you. I have never heard of a polyp in the gallbladder before. What does that mean? I guess you are going to do the BE next? I hope that it goes OK for you. I have only had one of those. It was about twenty years ago...I was diagnosed with IBS-C at the time. Let us know how it goes, OK?Take care,Karen


----------



## ilovepalmtrees (Jan 28, 2005)

SpAsMman:Happy to hear that everything went well.Linda


----------

